

Ruby: FnordMetric is an opensource redis/eventmachine-based event-tracking app - paulasmuth
https://github.com/paulasmuth/fnordmetric

======
plasma
This looks beautiful guys, well done.

I've been looking for something like this for a while (compare to say
hummingbirdstats.com which is also neat).

I will need to learn Ruby.

